
Charles Stross: “Playtime is over” - Apocryphon
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2016/11/playtime-is-over.html
======
venomsnake
Interesting how people start to see conspiracy theories when their side is
losing.

There is no grand fascist conspiracy (unless we use the original meaning of
fascism - the intertwining of state and big corporations - in which case we
are living in it already)

What we have here is logical conclusion of embracing the identity politics.
Because you cannot have only the good side of identity - identity tell you who
you are, but also tells you who you aren't. So it is inevitable to have more
and more fractures. They are neither progressive nor enlightened.

Economic justice bring social progress - the civil right movement was made
possible because it was in the middle of unheard of economic boom post WWII.
There was enough to go around for everyone.

And the progress suddenly stopped in the 70s when the economy went sour. And
for the masses - never improved.

~~~
Apocryphon
I like his earlier systemic analysis better, because it didn't involve placing
emphasis on one particular government actor:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9106983](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9106983)

